# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Seventh Annual Bailey Reptiles Clutch Contest!!!

## muddoc

The Seventh Annual Bailey Reptiles Clutch Contest is Here!!!

This is the seventh annual Bailey & Bailey Reptiles Clutch Contest. First of all, I would like to thank the wonderful admin here at BP.net for allowing us to hold this contest on their site. With that said, I asked and was granted permission by the BP.net Staff to hold this contest on their site (contests are only allowed by permission). As per the Admin of BP.net, any and all Staff members (this includes Admins and Moderators) are not allowed to participate in the contest (they are however encouraged to guess just for fun). 

PLEASE READ EVERYTHING BEFORE POSTING!!!

The contest will work like this. The person that correctly guesses the phenotype (appearance)(more than one gene involved is a possibility, i.e. Double co-dominant or double dominant) and gender of the first snake OUT OF THE EGG will win that snake. In the event that more than one person has guessed the phenotype and gender, the person closest to the actual weight will prevail. Therefore, make sure that a hatchling weight guess is included in your post. Everyone is allowed ONE guess. Your guess needs to include phenotype, gender and weight. Although there is a possibility that the babies of this clutch could be carrying (i.e. Het or Poss Het) some recessive genes, I will not require that to be included in your guess, as I wont know for sure if it is carrying them or not. Please do not PM me with your guess, just include it in a response to this thread. Due to the possibility of there being legal ramifications (of which I can find no laws in the state of Louisiana) we are not going to take the chance of giving away a live animal. Therefore, we will sell the animal to the winner for the whopping sum of $1 plus actual shipping charges (Note: If you are attending a show that we will be at, we can deliver the animal to you, as we have done that in the past). We do have our export permits, but due to the cost involved with shipping international packages, I cannot honor guesses made by our International friends on the site (however, once again, they are encouraged to participate for fun). 

Disclaimer: Minors (under the age of 18) are encouraged to participate, however, I will need parental consent before sending the animal to the minor (i.e. I need to speak to a parent on the phone).

Here are all of the details that may help you come up with a guess:

1.This is Clutch #21 for 20134

2.The female is a Spider that is 8 years old

3.Her name is Pamela (as named by Freakie Frog in 2006) and her ID# is B06SF#2.

4.16 different co-dom/dom males were introduced to her enclosure (some were carrying or displaying recessive traits) (some of these were supers or multiple gened animals)

5.Of the 9 males, 6 of them were observed visually copulating with her, and there were 6 total copulations

6.She had her Post Ovulation Shed on May 28th

7.She laid her eggs throughout the day on June 27th 

8.The clutch of 11 eggs and 0 slugs all candled good, and weighed 1107.2 grams.

9.The average egg size is 100.7 grams

Lastly, I wanted to mention that although we typically cut our eggs on day 52, we will be waiting until day 56 to cut these eggs, as that is the day that we typically see heads after cutting. If someone pips prior to day 56, we will cut all of the eggs. Once the first snake pips, or we cut the eggs, I will post a pic. Once that pic is posted, any and all guesses made after that post will be null and void. The first snake out of the eggs is the winner. Everyone please have fun making your guesses, and wed like to thank everyone for participating.

Below is a link to last years contest for anyone that wants to check it out. Last years winner was international, and the runner-up failed to claim the animal in time, and it was a Hidden Gene Woma male (he was donated to a USARK auction) . If you follow the link, you can click to each previous Annual Contest

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...est-is-Here!!!

NOTE: Please make sure that you review all of the guesses before making yours, as if any guess is a duplicate of another, the first person to guess will be the winner, and you are not allowed a second guess if you make a mistake.

Here are the pics of the female on eggs, the eggs in the tub and the eggs set up in the incubator box before resting in their home for the next 60 days.





GOOD LUCK!!!!!!

----------

_Adam Chandler_ (07-09-2014),_Aes_Sidhe_ (07-09-2014),_AlexisFitzy_ (07-09-2014),_brock lesser_ (07-09-2014),_Eric Alan_ (07-09-2014),Freakie_frog (07-17-2014),JLC (07-08-2014),John1982 (07-08-2014),_rlditmars_ (07-13-2014),_Shadera_ (07-14-2014),_txcoker_ (07-08-2014)

----------


## txcoker

Thanks for doing this again, I always enjoy the guesses.

Female - 67g - queen bee

----------


## Izzys Keeper

Male enchi spider 71g

----------


## Soterios

Female Lesser 73g

----------


## Eramyl

Male killer bee 85g

----------

burstinbullets (11-12-2014)

----------


## John1982

Female orange dream 65g

----------


## Wapadi

Calico Fire
72g
Female

----------


## led-zep

69 grams Female spied


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cross Exotics

Male, Yellow Belly Spider, 66g

----------


## LCplRoberts

Male Black Widow 61g

----------


## Yamitaifu

Male bumblebee 65 g


Money can't buy happiness, but it can buy snakes and that's pretty close

----------


## bad-one

female calider 68g

----------


## elbee

Female lesser enchi spider 68g.

----------


## JiBster816

Female lesser enchi spider 58g grams

----------


## ElliotNess

Female lesser spinner 66g

----------


## Jamesgodawgs

Male spinner 49 grams

----------


## Eric Alan

Female - Mojave Spider - 69 grams

----------


## saffronflame

male lesser bee 94g

----------


## Zach Cedor

Male coral glow bee 72grams

----------


## aalomon

Female GHI spider 59g

----------


## SteveySingle

Female PewterBee, 72g!

----------


## Coldsavage32

Female  bumblebee  69 grams

----------


## Bigfish1975

Dream bee yellowbelly

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Male Lesser Het red Axhantic 69g.... And i know Staff is not allowed but I'm doing Guess for fun  :Cool:

----------


## kylearmbar

Male firebee 70 grams

----------


## Painted

Coral Glow female 84g

Thanks for letting me participate  :Smile:

----------


## Jt balls

Male spinner 71g 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Powerline Reptiles

Thanks for doing the contest again  :Smile: 

Female Mojo Spider 78 g

----------


## dillan2020

Female pastel calider 65 grams

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Male spinner 85 grams

----------


## Ladybugzcrunch

Female Pastel Coral Glow 58 grams

----------


## alkibp

Female Coralglow Spider. 67 grams

----------


## iPanda

Male lesser spinner blast!!! and...66g

----------


## Gerardo

Pastel yellow belly spider famale 65 grams

----------


## nchernandez44

Male Lesserbee 62g

----------


## whatsherface

Male spider 67 grams

----------


## John Marker

Male Spider Coral Glow @ 55 grams.

Thanks!

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

Male Cinnamon Spider 67g

Excited!  :Very Happy:

----------


## PghBall

Thanks again for hosting this contest!  Never gets old!  Thanks to the mods for allowing it!

My guess?  Male leopard pastel spider 68 grams

Good luck all!

----------


## Bryant493

Female firebee 58 grams

----------


## BumbleB

Enchi pastel spider male 74g

----------


## jesst

Male Leopard  spider 69g

----------


## coolballsdave

coral glow pastel spider 87g

----------


## towelie4365

Orange Dream Spider female, 73g

----------


## alan12013

How nice would a coral glow spider be!!!   But my official guess (wish) is:

male 
coral glow 
68 grams

Thank you Bailey Reptiles and BP.net admin!

----------


## ZacharyPoller

Bumble bee 78g

----------


## 989josh

Female coral glow spider 73 


Sent from my iPhone

----------


## tjohn310

64 grams- male specter

----------


## greco

Female Spinner 70g

----------


## muddoc

Thanks to everyone for all of the participation this year.  Let's keep the participation level high, as it seemed to drop off a bit last year from previous contests.  Let all of your friends know, and remind everyone to get in a guess.

p.s. I forgot to apologize in the original post for getting this up so late, normally I post this on the day the girl lays.  However, I have been so busy, I didn't even ask the admins for permission until the day after Pamela laid.  I promise that I won't be too busy to check the hatching progress.

----------

Zach Cedor (07-10-2014)

----------


## J&A exotics

male enchi kingspin 66 grams

----------


## brokeballer

Female enchi het axanthic 64 grams

----------


## Bowlshot

Female killer queen bee 68grams

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk

----------


## joebad976

Female GHI Spider 71g

----------


## RichieBoo

Male ghi spider 58 grams...

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Female lesser spider 61g

Thank you for this contest. It's fun!!

----------


## Navaro

Female ghi spider 66grams

----------


## Reptile Frenzy

Female lesserbee 72 grams

----------


## jben

Female enchi spider - 69g

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

female spinnerblast 62 grams

----------


## rlditmars

Male Mojave bee 63 grams

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Male leopard 56g


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## Mybright1

My guess is...

Female Bumblebee 66 grams.

I saw my first bumblebee in person the other day...they are SO cool looking.

v/r
Lane

----------


## supamyk

Female lesserbee 69g

----------


## mvptext1

my guess is Enchi Queen Bee - female - 77g

Thanks for the contest - really nice of you.

----------


## Shadera

These are always fun.  Thanks!

Female Bumblebee - 77 grams

----------


## Mark1887

Female-Sable Spider-66g's

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

Female Black Bee 70g.

Thanks again for this contest!  It's always a lot of fun!

----------


## brock lesser

No guess just a question.
Will the mods sticky this till the contest is over?

----------


## futurereptilebreeder

female mystic spider 66 grams

----------


## buddha1200

Female spider 66grams

----------


## muddoc

A bunch more great guesses here.  Just a little update: all of the eggs are still doing well.  Just a reminder, please read all of the rules before guessing, and think about your guess before you write it.  Lastly, make sure you are not guessing something that gives you a very slim chance at winning.

----------


## BoaObsessed

Female 
Spider Callisto 
67g

----------


## muddoc

Bump to keep this visible.

----------


## ginja ninja

Orange dream spider
male
58g

----------


## Azlayla

Male Killer Bee 66g

----------


## Araidia

male coral glow 60g

----------


## Spike89

I'll bite...

Female Enchi Bee 61 grams.

----------


## C2tcardin

Male, Enchi Spider 57g

----------


## Galaxygirl

Female Queen Bee 60grams

----------


## Meltdown Morphs

Male, GHI 60g

----------


## Wobbilly5

Male coral glow 69 grams

----------


## STjepkes

Female Firefly 62g

----------


## bumblebee1028

Female lesser enchi 71 grams

----------


## Ch^10

Thanks for running such a fun contest again!

Female - Dream Bee - 56g

----------


## ajmreptiles

this is fun.
 I'm going to to go with a male banana bumblebee @73g

----------


## Nussman

Female fire stinger bee 69g

----------


## eclipse3

Male banana/coralglow spider 58g

----------


## skm0308

Male Hidden Gene Woma, 68 grams

----------


## belialsson

Female killer bee 80g

----------


## jimssnakes0808

Orange dream bee male  62 grams

----------


## JiBster816

They should be coming out the eggs the next few days!  :Smile:

----------

_alan12013_ (08-17-2014),_greco_ (08-21-2014),saffronflame (08-17-2014)

----------


## BHReptiles

Wow! I saw this REALLY late! Thank you once again for doing this contest! It's so fun to participate in!

Female Spinner - 63g

----------


## Kamerick

Dont know too much about breeding and possibility of morphs, but...
female black queen bee, 73g.
(please correct me if this isn't a possible combination, I am new at this) and idk how late it is to submit this either

----------


## saffronflame

Any News?? :Please:

----------


## ClarkT

hope I'm not too late...

Female Calico/Sugar Spider, 57 grams

----------


## Commandokev

Male Killer Bee 68g

----------


## muddoc

Sorry for the late post, but Daytona had me backed up on workload when I got home.  The first animal pipped on Friday.  The first snake crawled out yesterday evening. My apologies for not getting it up last night.

Below is a pic of the first Pip.  Below that is that pipper out of the egg.





Obviously the guessing is closed.  So, no guesses made after this post will be honored.

And the winner is a Het Red Axanthic female at 75.7 grams. No one guessed that, so for the first time ever, there is no winner.  However, that is no fun, so the next snake to crawl out will be awarded to the closest guess.  The Het Red Axanthic will be sold, and proceeds donated to USARK (that also means that the #3 animal will also be donated to USAR (i.e. the runner up animal)).  All of the other eggs have been pipped, but no one has crawled out yet.  I would expect we will have another hatchling by the end of the day.  I can say that there are a lot of Spider heads poking out.

Below is a list of all of the males that went in with the female and the ones with a "C" next to them were actually visually documented as copulating:
Champagne Pinstripe - C
Super Enchi - C
Pastel VPI Sugar - C
Lesser Red Axanthic - C
Enchi Vanilla - C
Pastel Coral Glow
GHI
Super Pastel Mystic
Mystic Pinstripe - C
Enchi Hidden Gene Woma
Orange Dream

Stay tuned for more updates later today.

----------

_Eric Alan_ (08-24-2014),JLC (08-25-2014),John1982 (08-24-2014),saffronflame (08-24-2014)

----------


## BHReptiles

That's a big het red female! She looks beautiful!

----------


## Eric Alan

I didn't have a chance - she didn't so much as sniff a single Mojave male. Oh well - there's always next year! 

Also, looks like a nice big and healthy clutch. Congrats, Tim!

----------


## kylearmbar

> I didn't have a chance - she didn't so much as sniff a single Mojave male. Oh well - there's always next year! 
> 
> Also, looks like a nice big and healthy clutch. Congrats, Tim!


I feel Ya, she didn't touch a fire either haha. O well it's always fun.congrats on the healthy clutch!

----------


## Soterios

Still kind of in it! I guess Lesser, and with a Red Axanthic out that means there could be some lesser in there somewhere!

----------


## muddoc

The second baby came out a little while ago (still only these two out).  The second baby was a 76.6 gram Stinger Bee (Enchi Spider) female.  Jay wins it.



Jay, I will PM you.  You have 10 days to claim your prize, or she will be donated to USARK.  There is a runner-up (Spike89), so before it goes to USARK, they will have the opportunity to claim the prize.




> Female enchi spider - 69g

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-24-2014),ballpythonluvr (08-25-2014),_bumblebee1028_ (08-27-2014),_jben_ (08-30-2014),JLC (08-25-2014),_John Marker_ (08-24-2014),John1982 (08-27-2014),_txcoker_ (08-25-2014)

----------


## jben

OMG!!!!!!! I can't believe I won, thank you so much!!!!!  PM sent

----------

ballpythonluvr (08-25-2014),_bumblebee1028_ (08-27-2014),JLC (08-25-2014),_muddoc_ (08-25-2014),saffronflame (08-24-2014)

----------


## jben

BTW, she's s looker!

----------


## JiBster816

That was fun congrats Jben!

----------

_jben_ (08-30-2014)

----------


## BHReptiles

congrats! I almost chose a stinger over a spinner! Darn! Hindsight is a dreadful thing. She's a beautiful animal and should add to your collection nicely!

----------

_jben_ (08-30-2014)

----------


## PghBall

Congrats Jay!  Couldn't think of a nicer person to win the contest!  Thanks again Muddoc!  Always a fun time of year!  :Good Job:

----------

_jben_ (08-30-2014)

----------


## SideShowMom

Congratulations Jay!  Beautiful babies so far and a nice clutch!  Thanks for the contest Tim, I'll make sure I enter next year!!

----------

_jben_ (08-30-2014)

----------


## bumblebee1028

Congrats Jay! She's beautiful! And Tim, thanks for doing this contest again, it's so much fun  :Smile:

----------

_jben_ (08-30-2014)

----------


## muddoc

Jay has contacted me, and claimed the beautiful Stingerbee female.  I have a pic of the whole clutch, and will get it posted tonight or tomorrow.  There are something like 7 or 8 different mutations in this clutch, and most contain Spider.  This was a fun one for me.  Now I have to figure out what female I will use next year.  I may be open to suggestions for single gene females to use.  Throw a few out there, and I'll see what we can do.

----------

_jben_ (08-30-2014),John1982 (08-29-2014)

----------


## Kibbleswhites

> Jay has contacted me, and claimed the beautiful Stingerbee female.  I have a pic of the whole clutch, and will get it posted tonight or tomorrow.  There are something like 7 or 8 different mutations in this clutch, and most contain Spider.  This was a fun one for me.  Now I have to figure out what female I will use next year.  I may be open to suggestions for single gene females to use.  Throw a few out there, and I'll see what we can do.


I vote fire :Good Job:

----------

_jben_ (08-30-2014)

----------


## txcoker

Special/phantom

----------


## Bowlshot

Calico/sugar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## John1982

Congratulations Jay!

----------

_jben_ (08-30-2014)

----------


## John1982

I like you using the normal female cause it keeps the guesses wide spectrum.

----------


## rlditmars

Thanks to you muddoc for running such a fun contest and congrats to Jay!

----------

_jben_ (08-30-2014)

----------


## belialsson

Lesser/butter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Spike89

How do I claim!!

----------


## jben

> That was fun congrats Jben!





> congrats! I almost chose a stinger over a spinner! Darn! Hindsight is a dreadful thing. She's a beautiful animal and should add to your collection nicely!





> Congrats Jay!  Couldn't think of a nicer person to win the contest!  Thanks again Muddoc!  Always a fun time of year!





> Congratulations Jay!  Beautiful babies so far and a nice clutch!  Thanks for the contest Tim, I'll make sure I enter next year!!





> Congrats Jay! She's beautiful! And Tim, thanks for doing this contest again, it's so much fun





> Congratulations Jay!





> Thanks to you muddoc for running such a fun contest and congrats to Jay!


Thank you all and BIG thanks to Tim!

----------


## Spike89

Nvm I didn't see you claimed it.... CONGRADULATIONS!!!!! she is beautiful.... now for the lookout of a female albino  :Smile:

----------

_Ronniex2_ (07-25-2018)

----------


## muddoc

Sorry it took so long to get this up here.  But, here is the pic of the whole clutch.

The clutch contained the following (at minimum 4 Sires) (only 1 non Spider):
0.1 Het Red Axanthic
0.1 Spider Het Red Axanthic
0.1 Lesser Bee Het Red Axanthic
1.1 Spider
1.1 Stinger Bee
1.0 Spinner
0.2 Mystic Spider
1.0 Bumble Bee

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-31-2014),_bumblebee1028_ (08-31-2014),_Ronniex2_ (07-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-25-2018),_yardy_ (08-27-2017)

----------


## bumblebee1028

Wow! Congrats on the beautiful clutch!

----------


## jben

Tim, she arrived safe and sound! I'm at work but my wife sent me these pics, of course not the best pics but it'll do for now. I'm excited to say the least and can't wait to get home. It was a pleasure speaking with you and again thank you so much!!

----------

JLC (10-16-2014)

----------


## Ronniex2

female OD firefly, 62gs

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> female OD firefly, 62gs


4 years old thread, might be worth it next time to check the date.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

